# ubuntu alsa on intel hda



## craigo (Nov 23, 2006)

just set up ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop and the sound seems very quiet, updated everything and used the latest gstreamer packages one of the reasons i got this particalar lappy (hp dv51228tx) was sound quality am i missing something it whispers....why....oh intel hda 915 core duo 1gb ram gf7400go


----------



## craigo (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmmmm You would think INTEL (hums stupid jingle) would provide more than a graphics driver for linux....the bums.


----------



## craigo (Nov 23, 2006)

LMFAO...i lifted this little jem straight off the hp site, Does this mean they do not support thier own hardware with thier own LINUX server environment installed ...totally ghey


Linux Support Policy
DISCLAIMER
HP provides Linux software downloads as a courtesy to our customers who are using the Linux operating system. These software downloads and any related documentation are not supported by HP Customer Support and are provided "AS IS", without warranties of any kind, express or implied, including THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, NON-INFRINGEMENT AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. SOME JURISDICTIONS DO NOT ALLOW THE EXCLUSION OR LIMITATION OF EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, IN THAT EVENT SOME OR ALL OF THE ABOVE EXCLUSIONS OR LIMITATIONS MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU. The Linux software provided under software downloads is the extent of Linux software that HP will provide for these products.
HP cannot ensure the compatibility, quality, or performance of this software, and HP will not necessarily provide maintenance or updates. HP does not endorse any specific distribution of Linux.

end qoute....mother biatches....(loses a fraction more sanity)


----------



## craigo (Nov 23, 2006)

and try as he might oour faithful hero could not alter his volume level,apt-get after apt-get,finally he throws his arms in the air  and shouts DAMN YOU DODGY HP #$*&&%@!......I know ill install teh 3d rally game i saw in teh repositories....yeah(grins) i mean how important is music volume(see avitar)(cries).....so game installed(yay) goes to launch....nothin, see ubuntu site...NO NATIVE NVIDIA 3D SUPPORT...back to terminal...apt-get...install.....terminall...fail.....oh hp card bios OFCOURSE,the F#@kin windows drivers from the NV site dont even work..(.had to use HP propritry in windows environment) so what chance have i got with ubuntu....F@$%#KING 0%       

end rant.


----------



## craigo (Nov 23, 2006)

ahh,shiny new day,optimisism creeping back....so the next thing to try is to wrap the windows drivers.....has anybody done this here?....am i posting to myself?....who really did frame Roger Rabbit?


----------



## craigo (Nov 24, 2006)

woah....slow down on the replies people.....sheesh


----------



## strick94u (Nov 25, 2006)

HUH ? What? I dont know it just works on my old Tough book


----------



## baserg (Nov 28, 2006)

Asus notebook working.
http://dev-board.com/?p=16


----------



## wiak (Feb 26, 2007)

meybe try freebsd?
they have a generic snd_hda driver that supports most hda sound chips 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26248


----------

